# Dachshund puppy with overbite



## Andrew Deeley (Oct 7, 2019)

hi,

We’re due to pick up a dachshund pup in 3 weeks time (currently just under 6 weeks old).

The breeder has been in contact to say that she’s spotted he has an overbite. She’s taking him to the vets this week for his 1st lot of jabs and will hopefully get more info on the overbite then.

Does anyone have any experience of this? Will it likely be an issue? I’ve read on a lot of forums and sites that over time the lower jaw will grow and it may align, some sites even say its normal at this age to have an overbite (albeit he is the only pup in the litter with this).

Or will this likely need treatment in future, and how visible will the overbite be?

Hes got lines and is KC registered etc (he have his older brother who is fine).

Any advice appreciated 

Andy


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, the Breeder is right, your pup is a little overshot.

I would say good for her being up front about it and letting you know.

There is no treatment or remedy for an overshot/undershot bite, but it is highly unlikely to ever cause problems for your puppy throughout his life. It will give him a slightly different appearance when his mouth is closed, but it shouldn't trouble him at all.

Sometimes, an overshot bite can tighten up a little as the pup grows - it is highly unlikely to get worse.


----------



## Andrew Deeley (Oct 7, 2019)

Thank you for the response. I know it’s really hard to tell from the picture but would you say that’s a fairly minor overbite or more severe?

When you say he will look a little different, do you think you would ever see his teeth when his mouth are closed, or would this only be from upside down?


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My advice would be to get your pup used to tooth cleaning as soon as you get him.Dachshunds are prone to dental issues due to their narrow jaws and tightly packed teeth and an over-bite will reduce the tooth cleaning got from normal eating.
All my dachshunds have come to me as adults, the 2 older ones have needed extensive dental work. I just wish I'd had the chance to get them used to dental care as puppies.
PS, he's very cute, what's his name?


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Andrew Deeley said:


> Thank you for the response. I know it's really hard to tell from the picture but would you say that's a fairly minor overbite or more severe?
> 
> When you say he will look a little different, do you think you would ever see his teeth when his mouth are closed, or would this only be from upside down?


It is difficult to tell from a picture, but he doesn't look severely overshot.

You won't be able to see his teeth when his mouth is closed.

How old is this pup?


----------



## Andrew Deeley (Oct 7, 2019)

That’s great thanks, he’s 6 weeks old on Wednesday, so I’m hoping it will improve over the coming weeks and months, hopefully it won’t get worse


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

One of mine had similar as puppy and still has an overbite now. Has never caused him any problems though.
I think a minor overbite is only really an issue if you are going to show.
(he's so cute though...Im very jealous!)


----------

